# Weed lines



## Nitzey (Oct 9, 2007)

On our way out Tuesday (to snapper grounds), we saw several weed lines and quite a few boats fishing them, but not one report!? Did anybody here fish them, and if so, what happened?


----------



## MrPhoShiz (Sep 22, 2010)

Fished them over the weekend out in destin, nothing but baby jacks and remoras.


----------



## Trophyhusband (Nov 30, 2011)

We fished some huge grass mats but there wasn't anything good under them. The water was really green. It would be awesome to find grass like that in blue water.


----------



## SteveFL (Aug 2, 2010)

We fished some last week about 30 miles out and got 25, not huge but decent sized mahi. Ran across a small mat yesterday and picked up 15 or so not a big as last week but fun to catch!


----------



## reel trouble (Jan 19, 2010)

Ran out end of last week and looked at several grass patches 15-25 miles Southwest of OB and found one loaded with dolphin. Had a little room on the way back and topped off the box with about 40. All were good size for small spinning tackle no real small ones. One bull swimming around about 35-40lbs but couldn't get him to bite. Real close in for big ones I was suprised. Tons of bait and barjacks on it.


----------



## Xpac (Jun 22, 2011)

Fished one about 15 miles off OB last Saturday. Lots of chickens but they were a bit lazy. Got them excited when i cut up a bunch of old menhaden and chummed them up. Caught 5 and headed back. We usually cut up a few hand fulls of chum and have one person throw a pompano jig or spoon to locate them. Once we fine them we throw the chum out and that usually gets them to hang around long enough to catch a few and just repeat the process over again. It's really fun when you come across the hungry ones.


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

reel trouble, & xpac, I fish out of perdio pass south east and west, i always stop at a large grass patch and throw a bucktail for a dolphin, i have yet to catch one. I have in last two trips started chuncking cigars, menhadden, or whatever i got. Still notta. Do yall just pick a grass patch at random, or do u see something that makes u fish it? Is a bucktail ok, or should i have another lure, what lure? thks GG


----------



## MissKristy (Dec 1, 2007)

If they are there u will see them when you pull up to the weed but not every weed line has fishbon it


----------



## SteveFL (Aug 2, 2010)

I've got a tackle box set up specifically for dolphin. In it are a variety of small-to-medium lures and we've not failed to catch a good many of em' since setting it up. We'll all change lures until getting one that works. At least what we've found is they like to eat fake stuff running fast, making noise and hit further away from the boat. They don't seem to mind the boat being there but rarely strike close to it.


----------



## Xpac (Jun 22, 2011)

Right MissKristy, they're not always where you think they should be. What we do is pull up to a big chunk of grass and throw small/heavy lures and work them fast. Just about anything will work. If they're there, you'll know it within a few minutes. No activity, then move on down the weed line and keep throwing/jigging. Have some chum in a bucket ready to throw. That will keep them interested long enough to fill the cooler. Sometimes they'll go away for a few minutes but they always come back. Also, always have a big live bait ready to throw when the bull comes swimming along.


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

thank yall so much for info, sounds like i am doing things rite, just keep fishing for them. Hey, we are talking weed lines in depth from 50 ft to 300 feet, rite. We fished blue water monday got my first 2 wahoos, YEAH!! But really wanted a dolphin too. We didnt see any grass pods till we got back within 20 mi of land though 50 to 75 ft depth. thks GG


----------



## Xpac (Jun 22, 2011)

grass is close this year. last year i never saw any even out to 40 miles. gettem while it's close. good job on the wahoo. thats one fish that hasn't seen the deck of my boat yet. hopefully this year!


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

O buddy i was stoked with my first hoo, 4ftr & a 3 ftr. Funny thing got bigger one on king buster rig 30yds back, had spread of islanders with ballyhoo's, he hits the close $2.50 king buster lure naked!! LOL p.s. Cooked some hoo first time pan seared with butter and soy sauce, O MYYYYYYYY, AWSOME!!!! xpac--so are u saying fish those close in grass pods, i was thinking dolphin were more in bluwater??


----------



## Xpac (Jun 22, 2011)

that's cool. guess you never know. i had hoo once in a restaurant in west palm. it was great!

blue water is best but if you run across a weed line closer in and the water is not dirty green then there's a chance. i caught my first dolphin in less than 100'. not sure why the weed lines are closer in but if you find one in blue water then game on!


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

Xpac said:


> that's cool. guess you never know. i had hoo once in a restaurant in west palm. it was great!
> 
> blue water is best but if you run across a weed line closer in and the water is not dirty green then there's a chance. i caught my first dolphin in less than 100'. not sure why the weed lines are closer in but if you find one in blue water then game on!


 ten4! thks xpac!!


----------

